# Sinn U2 poll: problematic or not...recommend or not



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have seen several threads both here and elsewhere on watchuseek where members have reported serious problems with their Sinn U2s. I used to think that the U2s were really robust, reliable and well built watch. That was based on my ownership experience.

Over the last 6 months or so, I have been reading with great interest, the threads and posts which have popped up here and elsewhere concerning some, shall we say, less than spectacular reports on the construction and reliability of their U2s. In fact, in some cases, the watches they owned have experienced serious and castastrophic problems with their movements, others have reported poorly applied a/r coatings and others dial and hand misalignments.

So, the question begs to be asked, how bad is it? How many are problematic to the point of tarnishing the ownership experience and forcing the owners to send it in for repairs or sell it &#8230; or both. How many have had no problems at all.

Let's try a simple poll, inaccurate of course, but at least a ball park sort of look at it.

*Of the past and present owners of U2s and owners of multiple U2s&#8230;>*
*
How many &#8230;*

Have received a U2 which was as described by the company and has held up to the positive expectations experienced before ownership and after the honeymoon period, can honestly recommend it?

Have not been impressed by their U2's performance or reliability or workmanship to the point of ruining your ownership experience and forced you to have it repaired or sell it or both and &#8230;as a result, cannot or will not recommend it?

Have received the U2 and have been mostly happy with it but have experienced or noticed some issues which may or may not be considered by some as minor or inconsequential and to you not a major issue but something that might be addressed when servicing comes around and, after thought, generally won't commit to any recommendation or condemnation.

Lets see what comes up and Mr. Schmitt, if your listening and I hope you are, you may have an official forum on TZ but this is the real world Sinn forum and I think you should be looking at this with great interest.

p.s. It is important that all U2 owners participate for obvious reasons.

Thanks in advance, 
Tim


----------



## Kool Cat (Feb 11, 2006)

Had mine, was very happy until I had to send it to Germany for what would constitute a minor repair as the AR coat came off, which if it was the U1, could have been serviced locally.

Still the trip to Germany, a overall positive experience after missing the watch for 3 months. But after several weeks having the watch back, it seems that the watch is running a little slow, about 1 minute per day. 

I hope this would not mean another trip to Germany...:think:


----------



## stetre76 (Feb 13, 2006)

can't really say....

as long as the U2 is on my wrist - absolutely great. 
but now it's off to frankfurt for the second time within one year, so i think i could be happier.

waiting till i get it back this time and then i'll tell you


----------



## U2inSpe (May 10, 2006)

Hi,

I bought mine - used - on june, 30th 06.

Its a fantastic tool and allround watch and I got no one problem since this time.

Since few days a visit to the Sinn factory brings an alternate watch to me - not sooo sporty, but allround, too. Its the Sinn 203 Jubiläum (jubilee). The special edition from the Sinn founding (1961) to the jubilee year 2006.

http://megaupload.de/bild.php?Bild=38u7zdp46h.jpg

cheers
U2inSpe


----------



## dibetu (Feb 12, 2006)

Problems with mine, loved the watch though (look, feel, design) 
I think the problems that some of us experience is due to the fact that the U2 uses a lot of innovative new technologies used for the first time in a watch. Once these technologies are further developed and ripened I am sure that there will be a higher grade of reliability.


----------



## Kool Cat (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree, this is an interesting thread but why are there only 4-5 replies compared with the U1 thread, my goodness :-d 

Either U2 owners are a contented and shy lot or is there really nothing much to say about the U2 ...:-d


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

Or...because it's twice the price, there were 1/2 as much sold.


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

Or...some may have stayed away based on some early reportings of problems with the U2 by a few owners.


----------



## Dracula (Jan 10, 2007)

Just bought mine less than 2 weeks ago, so far so good. :-! 

In fact, I must say that I'm very satisfied with it. Put away my Glycine Airman 9 (cost sin$1k more) which I purchased last month, and had been wearing this watch since.

I like the feel, the ruggedness and the look. And also the UTC which is 1 of my requirement.

As with other brand's watches, they bond to have problems. It's mechanical movements afterall!! I bought a "branded" new watch few months back for more than twice U2 price. To my horror, it was going at +2hrs a day!!! :-| Had not got it back from repair since and I'm now trying to negociate with the shop to trade for other brand's watch.

Basically, for the price of U2......I must say it's 1 of the best watch I had ever purchased. ;-)


----------



## Kool Cat (Feb 11, 2006)

See Dracula, you finally made the right choice :-d and if it was not for this forum, you will still be hunting for a suitable UTC watch right ;-) 

Lets be honest about it, in spite of a few negative comments about the U2 earlier, nothing has stopped people from continuing to purchase this damn rock solid watch as tested by Tim :-! 

So |> |> |> for Sinn U2


----------



## mfhark (May 21, 2006)

This has to be one of the most intriguing watches I have. One of the reasons I looked into the U line was the uniqueness and hardiness of it's caseing, looks an features. I wouldn't trade it and I would highly recommend either this or it's U1 brother. Purchased the Sinn leather strap with red stitching...thank you very much, looks fantastic and wears like a second skin! someone wrote on another post that it's not something they'd wear under a suit, couldn't disagree any more. i think it is an extension of personality. i'm tempted to pick up the U1 as well. great addition to the line, Sinn! keep em coming!!!


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I have had mine for over three weeks and it has not left my wrist. This is quite a reflection on the watch in light of the fact that I took delivery of a brand new stainless and gold 50th anniversary GMT ll Rolex right before Christmas. It runs like a champ gaining between 2-3 seconds a day. My only complaint is that the divers bezel is a hair off which only bothers a neurotic anal compulsive person like me. Also, I wear the watch everyday with a suit and it goes well....a Glashutte or Jaeger would look a tad more elegant but my Sinn does the trick.


----------



## ywk (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,

After consulting some of the fellow sinners in this forum, i have went ahead and bought an U2. The watch is just fantastic. Been wearing it on my wrist for about a week now. Its been gaining abt +3 to 4 seconds a day. Definitely a good buy and the watch looks really cool. Will definitely recommend to people who are keen to own a sinn watch. Cheers


----------



## bikeman (Aug 31, 2006)

I bought my U2 last Sep and I am very happy with it. It keeps time within the COSC specifications and survive the vigourous vibration during my 3 weeks of cycling tours last Dec with the watch.


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

bump.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll chime in with a vote once I have had mine for a while. So far, so great!

Roger


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Roger. How bout a few lines, once you get a few hundred hours on your U2, in the U series ownership experience thread sticky. It's a great one stop resource for those who are looking at purchasing a U and the more input the better.

thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Figured I'd post something as I have run into a problem with my U2. Second owner of this particular watch which is in fantastic condition and could pass for new. I have been running into a recurring problem where the watch will stop at various times. Some days it will run fine, other days the second hand will stop always at the .45 second area and the watch will cease to run. I spoke to Rob and Tim at watchbuys and regardless of how well we wound the watch (shaking it, manually winding from the crown, watch winder for few days) the problem would always pop up.

The watch is still well within warranty so off to Germany it goes for servicing. Thems the breaks when you have an argon filled case, but I knew that when I purchased the watch. 

Overall though, despite the problem I really do like the watch. It has a great look to it, sits well on my wrist, and due to the tegimenting it is nearly impervious to any sort of noticeable wear. I'm looking forward to getting it back from Sinn and will post again once they determine what the problem was and how they corrected it.


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Dennis and Roger for your efforts in reporting your experiences here. Roger, your post in the Ownership experience thread is appreciated also.

|> 

Sounds like something is getting stuck Dennis. Yes, please keep us posted. :thanks


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Small update on my U2 that was sent in for servicing. Sinn received the watch last Monday and I was just sent this email this morning:

ORDER CONFIRMATION
After thoroughly inspecting your watch we can now send you
the following order confirmation.
The works will be carried out under warranty on our general
terms and conditions.
Watch for repair under warranty - No commercial value
1 1 ak.prüf 0,00 EUR 0,00 EUR
Uhr/Werk gem. Kundenangaben prüfen
ET - BD mbst KD 9/05 GG 21 0,0 247KU202 LI io GH krho1seitl
krantiref10+10-11->zentr TS l DIV blst
2 1 ak.gangrein 33,61 EUR 33,61 EUR
Reinigung/Justierung der Gangpartie
cleaning balance system
3 1 ak.ra 15,13 EUR 15,13 EUR
Prüfung von Reglage und Ablauf
testing precision and autonomy
4 1 ak.ar04 58,82 EUR 58,82 EUR
Argonfüllung Modell U2 imRahmen von Rev./Rep.
refilling argon change dehumidifying capsule
5 1 ak.wd01 0,00 EUR 0,00 EUR
Wasserdichtigkeitsprüfung
waterresistance test
6 1 gar1020.010 - 107,56 EUR - 107,56 EUR

I'm not sure how long this will take or when I'll get it back but I'll let you all know the turn around time on the entire process. The prices listed on the repair are for non warranty. I was informed that I would only have to pay for them if my watch had been past its 2 year warranty period.


----------



## kakalika (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry to report that I am having some problems with my U2. Three times now since I got it it has lost time by about 2 hours. My only explanation for this is that it must have stopped , and then started up again. I was looking at the time and wondering to myself, "hmmm, that doesn't seem right". 
I reset it and manually wound it but it has happened again.
Shall be contacting watchbuys soon.


----------



## Al G. (Feb 8, 2006)

I have had mine for about a year and (knock wood :-d ) I have had no issues at all. It has been on my wrist or on the winder for the entire period and has been great, keeping respectfully acurate time. 

I has been also underwater pool and beach, but no real diving yet and has performed perfectly. I have not worn it a ton, due to my rotation of watches, but I hope if it were going to have issues, it would have by now.

Mine has worked very well and I hope everyone else's does as well.
Al.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi all! After reading all your postrs I bought the U 2 from Neil at Chronomaster and got it a couple weeks ago. First imression: A serious piece of kit. I got both the rubber and metal armband. I fitted the metal one, and it is so comfortable it is still on. Maybe I will try the rubber one one day. The watch works perfectly, does not feel to big and heavy. 
I just know it is there. lots of friends and colleagues are impressed. Just one thing irritates me: The date is not very visible, being to small. Pity Sinn did not modify that bit. Being a large watch a much bigger date would not look bad. Or maybe a black number on a white background? 
But so far, so good. This is my first Sinn, I have to say I am very ,very impressed! Greetings Janne


----------



## suckerforblockhands (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Janne, 
I'm glad to hear you enjoy your U2. As for the date, I think Sinn designed it in this manner to produce the least cluttered, most visible dial possible. I personally love how the date falls out of view when glancing at the time, but is there when needed. 

Ryan


----------



## JesperF_DK (May 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Posted some input to the Unofficial U-serexperience thread as well, but I thought I would give some input here as well...

First of all - I would absolutely recommend the U2 watch. The overall ownerexperience is super cool. The U series has that certain special quality that just might put it up there as a potential classic.

I'm beginning to experience some issues around the movement though... In the settling-in period the watch was at +40 sec/day, slowed to about +5 sec/day and was pretty stable there for 7-8 months. Now it has begun to lose time! Approx 40-50 sec/day for a week now. The copper-sulphate capsules a white and I don't use the watch in extreme conditions, so I'm getting a bit worried. Anyone else seen this happening with their U2? How much of a timeloss should I accept from a watch like this? I know it isn't COSC certified, but...

Looking forward to hear from you guys 

Best regards from Denmark!


----------



## Grey Uhu (Jun 10, 2007)

I've had my *U2* for just over a year and a half (18 months) and I have had no problems. It is still my favorite watch. If I could have only ONE watch, this would be it.

If lost I would replace it ASAP.

See my quick review on sticky thread.


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

I figured I would bump this up as it was way down on the third page. Some new U2 owners out there and I would like to give them an opportunity to get in on the poll.


----------



## icemangrafx (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi peeps,

Had acquired mine quite recently. Why I fall for this product was the technology put into the watch. It had the submarine tengimented steel used in the german navy,filled with oil that could withstand harsh environment of upto -40 degrees, a casing which will not rust due to salt & sea water, antimagnetic qualities and scratchproof glass fitted with sapphire crystal. Also, it has Argon filled gas with copper sulphate capsules to eliminate humidity and also as an indicator that it is time to service if need be when it turns to blue :-!

So far,this watch have been keeping time very accurately. I have no issues as what others might have encountered. With the Germans, I like their quality workmanship and attention to details. With the UTC and all the technologies put together into the watch, it is quite reasonably priced against other watches. This watch is simple, easy to read with the heart of STEEL...Submarine Steel...:-!

I would recommend it to anyone who like simple and functional watch without any hassle or trouble. Hope this watch can perform in later years to come. We will see... Thanks for reading.

P.S: Look at Timothy's review. He is the genuine person that owners should look for this watch's review. A real ownership experience and I think he is glad to have the U2.

Cheers


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

I decided to bump this thread as a new U2 owner. I can't comment about my experience at this point, as I just got my U2 2nd hand. Overall, love the look and the way it presents itself on the wrist. As to the robustness, i will report soon.


----------



## ior (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Tim, 
two years ago I gave myself an U2 as a gift for my 38 years old birthday..I totaly felt in love with this watch, since 3 months ago, when the problems have started:
#1. first problem was that somehow, during day, the watch stopped; I've tried to turn it mannualy with no result, and next 3 days the watch was completely dead. In the 4th day, suddenly, it came to live, with an aparent normal functioning. I've asked to Sinn customer service, and they said to send the watch to them. I've decided to wait and observe the further functioning of the watch.
#2. In last November, my U2 started to gain 1 hour every 6-8 hours! 
Then I've decided to send the watch to Sinn Factory in Frankfurt.

Although Sinn have a good customer service and they provide a good feedback, I almost lost the hope that I've bought an outstanding quality watch. After this experience, my general impression is this:
Despite the first impression of a robust over-engineered and - to be honest - a very good looking watch, Sinn U2 watches are not reliable watches on a long term, even you treat the watch with most care and responsibility. 
Now I'm sorry I didn't know this forum, because if I did, I would know about Sinn watches technical problems, and probably I wouldn't buy this watch.
Before this episode with the technical problems I've encountered at my U2, I was prepared to buy another watch from Sinn, but now I've changed my mind and most probably I'll have a SCHAUMBURG AQUATITAN, the same 2000 meters water-proof. I think Schaumburg offer a better quality at a better price..
That is my sad U2 story.
Best regards from Bucharest, Romania.


----------



## DavidCassell (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with you. I've had quite a few SINNs now and they've all some sort of problem. Over two years I've had the "pleasure" of having two SINNs returned from service in Frankfurt and immediatately having to be returned due to problems. Not good, in fact very bad. The most recent was my EZM 1 returned in December with sticky chrono reset and new scratches! I've also recently had two brand new U1's supplied to me by the AD - the first was a total dud and the second is running +10s to +12s fast per day and I have doubts about its power reserve. Not my ideal of a quality watch (although the case, design and overall look is superb).

If I could find another brand that I liked the look of .... believe me I would drop SINN and take my money and interest elsewhere. SINN quality just isn't good enough.

Cheers
David


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

After 2.5 years, it's probably time to close this pole. :-s


----------

